# Benzyl Benzoate?



## DragonRider (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm concerned with the number of people complaining about the amount of pain they suffer after injecting underground or homebrew gear especially. For some reason we always suspect the Benzyl Alcohol and assume we can add as much Benzyl Benzoate as we want without worry.

After looking at this Material Data Safety Sheet for BB, I'm thinking we might need to reconsider our culprit. I need to research more to say for sure.

http://www.geoliquids.com/geo_pdfs/msds_benzylben.pdf


The greatest concerns to me are;on page one under Hazerdous Identification it is clearly listed as a skin irritant. If it will irritate skin, what will it do intramuscularly? On page 3 under Toxicological Information it lists the amounts that will kill various small animals. If any amount is toxic to small animals, maybe some people are more sensitive to it than others.


I remember my very first conversion. It was (like a lot of people) fina pellets into tren acetate with a kit. I never got the pain from it that I get with my homebrews since I started using Benzyl Benzoate. Sometimes it feels like someone has hit me with a hammer at the injection site.

Maybe it's coincidence. Maybe it's worth looking into.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 22, 2005)

i would say the hormone concentraton and BA are the main culprits. Then possibly poor injection techniques.  Think about this.....why would UpJohn Testosterone Cypionate, human grade gear, use 1%BA and 20%BB??


----------



## black77 (Sep 23, 2005)

try the new omadren 250  by jeffa .i use to love it no pain . now they must have changed the formula . because now 1cc in the glute and i can hardly bend over .its a shame to i have 6 boxs of it and it just sits in my closet .


----------



## Zaven (Sep 23, 2005)

black77 said:
			
		

> try the new omadren 250  by jeffa .i use to love it no pain . now they must have changed the formula . because now 1cc in the glute and i can hardly bend over .its a shame to i have 6 boxs of it and it just sits in my closet .


I could dispose of those boxes for ya for a small fee.........hehe.....


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 23, 2005)

although the info you posted requires some thought on my part also, the one question i have for you DR, is that if they came right out and told you that shampoo or soap is an acid that will be a skin irritant would you still use it?  not sure what to think about this since we have always been told to use BB because it will not irritate your muscles.  maybe i will make some test prop over the weekend and only use BA and see if the pain is any less than when i use 9% bb and 1.5% BA in it.  this would be a great way to test your theory.   actually i will make 2 batches, one with BA only at about 5% and one with BB at about 9% and only 1.5%BA 
once the products are made i will then inject the BB product on my right side only and the high BA prodcut on my left side only, 1ml in each glute then next day 1ml in each delt then next day 1ml in each ventrogluteal site and by then i should have a good feel of how interesting this theory may be.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 23, 2005)

You might want to hold off on that bro. Here is a response I got from Chaos who pulled a post written by SV-1 over on another board.
It puts me back at square one, wondering why I get so much pain.



So I shot 1ml of 100% BB 

Here's my experience shooting 1ml of 100% BB that had been filtered with a .2 pore whatman.

I injected the full ml of BB into my right pec with a 1" 25g needle. Immediately after the injection on a pain scale of 0 - 10 (0 being no discomfort and 10 being crippling pain) I'd say it felt about a 3 (a mild stinging sensation). Normally I'd do an injection after having a nice hot shower and warming up the solution to body temp. For this injection both my muscle and the BB were cold. I massaged the area to distribute the BB in the muscle and after about 5 minutes the pain dropped down to about a 1. Then after about an hour the pain dropped down to a 0, or as close to a 0 as possible for me. I could still tell that I had hit my pec (that happens to me with all injections) but there was no pain or discomfort to speak of. 

It's now been over 12 hours since my injection and the pain/discomfort has never gone above the level of 0.


Why did I do this?
A lot of people have started to use low BA/high BB concentrations in their conversions, in part because of info that I've posted (IE you only need 1% BA for sterility and 20% BB is absolutely painless, aka Upjohn Cyp). I wanted to get an idea exactly how high a concentration could be used without pain, especially after seeing some recent recipes calling for 30% BB.

A good friend of mine by the name of ColdStone had already shot 1ml of BB and said it was completely painless. But given that he is also a complete and total masochist  I wanted to find out for myself. BTW I am an absolute sissy when it comes to pain, so my experience would be a good contrast to his.

And based on the outcome of this experiment I've come to the conclusion that high levels of BB (+20%) are nothing to be afraid of, at least not for me.

Just please understand that everyone is different and your mileage may vary


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 23, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> You might want to hold off on that bro. Here is a response I got from Chaos who pulled a post written by SV-1 over on another board.
> It puts me back at square one, wondering why I get so much pain.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting this.
could it be that the steroids have a higher contamination rate than before?  could it alos be that the esters have been changed in their formulation slightly over the years?  this is definately worth thinking about.


----------



## striffe (Nov 11, 2012)

DragonRider said:


> You might want to hold off on that bro. Here is a response I got from Chaos who pulled a post written by SV-1 over on another board.
> It puts me back at square one, wondering why I get so much pain.
> 
> 
> ...



I have also been experimenting and trying to figure out which solvents might cause pain. I have used 18% & 20% BB in my home brews, and always use 2% BA. I havent had any PIP with my recipes. However, I did a similar experiment and applied 1/2cc of straight BB to my bicep. It was rather uncomfortable. I would say a 3 or 4 on a pain scale of 1-10. However, unlike your experiment, I felt discomfort for 8 hours. I do not use my biceps for applying oils. Only igf 1 lr3. Maybe this is why i felt the extra discomfort. Basically my biceps are virgin muscle. I think PIP comes from the hormone crystalizing in the application area. The most pain I ever felt was from super test (450mg/ml) in the quad. This would support my theory. Rarely do we hear about PIP when the esters are long and the concentrations low. 
I just wanted to add my  .02 cents. 
BTW, thanks for having me at AnaSci. Its a great board. Im very impressed so far and Im glad I made the change.


----------

